# Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2008)

*Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Hi

Hab da mal mit nem Klassenkamerad geredet ob in einem Wasserkühlsystem eine Lineare oder Trubulente Strömung herscht.

Wenn man mal die Formel für die Reynoldsche Zahl nimmt R=v*d:Viskositätswert

Der Viskositätswert von Wasser ist bei 20°C 1,01*10hoch-6 m²/s (sorry weis nicht wie ich hoch-6 richtig eintippen kann)
Ist die Reinoldschen Zahl unter 2320 hat man ein Laminare Strömung, über 2320 eine Turbulente (darum setzten wie 2320 ein damit wir sehn ab wann man turbulent oder laminar hat)
Durchmesser nehm ich jetzt mal meinen Schlauchinnendurchmesser mit 8mm also 0,008m

Wenn man jetzt die gleichung umstellt auf v(geschwindigkeit) dann hat man die formel 
v=R*Viskositätswert:d

Also bei mir
v=2320*(1,01*10hoch-6 m²/s):0,008meter
v=0,2929m/s

nun rechnen wir den volumenstrom aus mit:
Volumenstrom=v*A
A=d²*pie:4

Volumenstrom=0,2929 m/s*(0,008m)²*pie:4

Volumenstrom=ca.1,47*10hoch-5 m³/s

umgerechnet auf liter/stunde 1,47*10hoch-5 m³/s *60*60*1000=53 dm³/h (l/h)

also unter ca.53liter pro stunde hat man eine Laminare drüber eine Turbolente Strömung

meine eheimpumpe macht 300liter in der stunde 
ok mein EK supreme bremst natürlich gewaltig aber bremst es die durchflussmenge so stark aus das ich unter diese 53l/std komme das in meinem system eine Laminare strömung herrscht

ich denke eher nicht und wenn das der fall wäre dann wäre doch der so ein highflow systemen wo man eben die turbulente strömung erreichen will sinnlos da man selbst mit dem EK Suprem eine Turbolente strömung im ganzen system hat

Wie seht ihr das oder hab ich einen denkfehler drinnen oder schätze ich die bremsung              des z.b. ek-supreme falsch ein?


----------



## FadeOfReality (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

O_O ...

ein intelligenter mensch bist du denn ich kann mit dem ganzen Zeugs nichts anfangen .. ist aber interessant zu lesen..

frage meinerseits is nur.. was bringt es dir am ende zu wissen was für eine strömung da jetzt herrscht?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Ich weiß noch nicht einmal den Unterschied.

Aber meine Kühlung funzt,und das ist mir wichtig.

Aber ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Was mir das bringt  
kein plan  
interessiert mich halt, weil ich eben von diesen high flow systemen gehört hab die eben das prinzip mit turbulenter strömung ausnutzen sollen und deswegen besser kühlen sollen

und so intelligent bin ich garnicht kann damit auch nur was anfangen weil wir das gerade in der schule durchgenommen haben
aber wenn du mich wahrscheinlich in einem jahr nochmal fragen würdest hätt ich auch keinen plan mehr  

unterschied zwischen laminar und turbulent

Laminare Strömung ? Wikipedia

Turbulente Strömung ? Wikipedia


----------



## HESmelaugh (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Interessantes Thema. (Obwohl ich auch nur halbwegs folgen kann, wenn es um die Formeln geht)

In der Praxis scheint der Unterschied keine bedeutende Auswirkung zu haben. Sonst müsste ja bei 53l/h sowas wie eine "Schwelle" vorhanden sein, wo z.B. die Temperaturen sprunghaft besser werden. So etwas konnte ich in meinen Tests bisher nicht feststellen.


----------



## mad1977 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

hi

ich wuerd sagen das wasser brauch einige zeit um waerme aufzunehmen und abzugeben, gaher ist vieleicht eine zu hohe Stroemmung nicht ideal.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

@mad1977:
das is wurscht. bei höherer geschwindigkeit, kann eben mehr wasser etwas wärme aufnehmen. also ist es ab einer gewissen flussgeschwindigkeit für die wärmeabgabe egal.

um mal in einfachen worten den unterschied zwischen turbulent und laminar zu erklären:

laminar:
nimm einen Fluss, in dem Ein Brückenpfeiler steht. Dann wird das Wasser anströmen, sich bei dem Pfeiler teilen und danach wieder gleichmäßig zusammen fließen. Wenn es ganz langsam ist, sieht das so aus. 
Wird es etwas schneller, dann entsteht vorne an dem Pfeiler hoher druck, da das wasser dagegen prallt. Hinter dem Pfeiler entsteht dagegen ein Unterdruck, so dass dort ein Wirbel entsteht. Dort herrscht sogar teilweise gar keine Geschwindigkeit, sondern fast stehendes Wasser.
(Beim Schwimmen in Strömungen kann man sich deshalb hinter Pfeilern gut ausruhen)

turbulent:
Der Beschriebene Effekt wird halt stärker, je schneller es wird. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt kippt das beschriebene Modell aber. Ab dann wird es turbulent. Turbulent bedeutet, was ähnliches wie Turbulenzen beim Fliegen. Wenn man sich durch bewegt wird es ruckelig. Denn nun entstehen fast willkürlich irgendwo einfach wirbel. Mitten in einem geraden Fluss kann dann ein Wirbel entstehen.
In einer WaKü wäre das natürlich doof, wenn wenn in teilen des Kühlers ein Wirbel wäre, wäre da kein wärmeabtransport, also wärmestau.


ob die rechnung oben stimmt, kann ich ad hoc nicht sagen, müsst ich erst lesen. ich simuliere nur laminare strömungen


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Das Beispiel mit dem Brückenpfeiler verdeutlicht den Unterschied zwischen laminarer und turbulenter Strömung sehr gut. Das sollte so eigentlich jeder verstehen. 

Allerdings ist dein Vergleich mit den Wirbeln im Kreislauf nicht ganz korrekt. Wirbel selbst, also turbulente Strömungen sind sehr erwünscht, da diese eine größere Wärmemenge abführen können als laminare. Diesen Effekt versucht man in High-End-Kühlern zu verwirklichen, was aber aufgrund der konstruktiven Möglichkeiten und Länge der Strömungswege schwer zu machen ist. Unerwünscht sind allerdings Turbulenzen in Form von Totwassergebieten, die die Strömung negativ beeinflussen.

Fraglich ist aber, ob es sich hier lohnt etwas zu rechnen. Nahezu jeder Wasserkühler muss seine Leistung durch empirische Ermittlung zeigen - dann folgt Feintuning.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Lohnen tut es sich bestimmt nicht  
aber mal erlich lohnt sich ne wasserkühlung überhaupt wenns solche kühler wie den ifx14 oder accelero gibt 
nö aber trotzdem dreht sich hier alles drum also nicht so eng sehen 

aber wie du schon gesagt hast wird angeblich diese turbulente strömung bei high end oder eben diesen high flow systemen benutzt
denn dadurch soll die kühlung bei diesen systemen angeblich besser sein

und eben genau diesen angeblichen vorteil und zwar die turbulente strömung die dort als grund genommen wird für die gute kühlung stelle ich in frage

denn wie eben oben berechnet sollte selbst bei so einem restriktiven kühler wie dem EK supreme eine turbulente strömung noch vorhanden sein und somit als vorteil für ein high flow system wegfallen

also ist so ein high end (flow) system nur ne masche um überteurte waren los zu werden wenn ich selbst in normalen systemen schon diese turbulente strömung habe


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> also ist so ein high end (flow) system nur ne masche um überteurte waren los zu werden wenn ich selbst in normalen systemen schon diese turbulente strömung habe



Nein. Unterscheide erst einmal High-End und High-Flow. Mit High-End meinte ich eher den technischen Aufwand, der in manchen Kühlern steckt. Die Grenze zwischen High-Flow oder eben nicht, ist eh verschwommen. Es kommt immer auf das Gesamtpaket des Kühlers an - also die Summe aller Einflüsse auf die Strömung.

Wie gesagt, turbulente Strömungen können eine größere Menge Wärme aufnehmen, der Aufwand in einem CPU-Kühler ist aber recht groß, denn es genügt eben nicht nur, Strudel ins Wasser einzubauen und zudem ist der Bauraum sehr begrenzt. 

Was hier einige Hersteller mit ihren Düsenkühlern bauen ist Strömungsmechanik auf recht hohem Niveau. Es ist zwar keine Zauberei, aber eben die geschickte Gratwanderung zwischen Durchfluss und erzielbarer Temperatur. Es reicht hier nicht aus, einfach turbulente Strömungen zu erzeugen. Mit den Düsen verfolgen die Hersteller eine Geschwindigkeitserhöhung im Kühler, bei gleichzeitig abfallendem Druck. Abfallender Druck ist natürlich wieder für den Durchfluss wichtig ...usw. 

Alles in Allem ist es eine Mischung aus vielen verschiedenen Komponenten. Was in einem Moment noch von Vorteil ist, kann im nächsten Moment schon wieder kontraproduktiv sein. Und da die Leistungsdichte aktueller Wasserkühler sehr dicht ist, ist auch der Aufpreis für diese ausgeklügelten Kühler gerechtfertigt.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> um mal in einfachen worten den unterschied zwischen turbulent und laminar zu erklären:
> 
> In einer WaKü wäre das natürlich doof, wenn wenn in teilen des Kühlers ein Wirbel wäre, wäre da kein wärmeabtransport, also wärmestau.


 
Danke für die verständliche Erklärung.

Würde das also bedeuten wenn ich jetzt die Leistung meiner Wakü(die durchflussgesch.)reduziere und ich dann bessere Temps habe,von einer turbulenz im Kühler ausgehn kann?
Oder anders gefragt,kann ich mir das zunutze machen um mein sys zu prüfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ok mein EK supreme bremst natürlich gewaltig aber bremst es die durchflussmenge so stark aus das ich unter diese 53l/std komme das in meinem system eine Laminare strömung herrscht



Hängt vom restlichen System ab.
Ich hatte bei mir (mit 3 Heatkillern, nem Netzteil, nem sehr einfachen Radi und ner Schnelltrennkupplung) so 1-1,5l/min bzw. (mit zusätzlich 3 großen Radiatoren und ner zweiten Kupplung) 0,6l/min.
Eheim1046 Systeme würde also nach der Rechnung im Grenzbereich liegen.



> Wie seht ihr das oder hab ich einen denkfehler drinnen oder schätze ich die bremsung



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit Reynolds in geschlossenen Systemen nicht vertraut bin - ich kenn die gleiche Formel für Körper die sich im Wasser bewegen.
Dass sollte aber eine komplett andere Situation sein:
Zum einen kann dass Wasser da ausweichen (wärend der Fluss in einer Wakü stark druckbeeinflusst sein könnte), zum anderen betrachtet man halt, wie sich die Strömung um ein Hinderniss herum verhält - du verwendest die Formel aber für eine innen recht glatte Röhre.

Vielleicht ist das möglich, aber ich bin sehr skeptisch - zumindest einen Parameter für die Rauhigkeit des Rohres sollte vorhanden sein. (wenn man die Randreibung gleich null setzt, sollte es ja z.B. gar keine Verwirbelung geben)
N weiterer Hinweis darauf, dass die Formel nicht stimm, ist, dass Reynolds mit steigendem (Rohr)durchmesser zunimmt - d.h. wenn Wasser mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit durch einen 2m Turbinentunnel fließt, wie durch eine Einspritzdüse, soll es stärker verwirbelt werden  

Nö, macht für mich keinen Sinn.


Ich persönlich würde davon ausgehen, dass in einer Wakü mehrheitlich laminare Strömung vorherscht.
Z.B. Düsenkühler basieren ja darauf, diese zu durchbrechen - und dass klappt recht erfolgreich.

(mir fällt aber spontan auch keine bessere Formel ein, die einzigen mir bekannte Modelle für Strömungen an Rändern sind Munk und Stommel, aber ich glaub die eignen sich nicht für unsere Maßstäbe  )



Klutten schrieb:


> Allerdings ist dein Vergleich mit den Wirbeln im Kreislauf nicht ganz korrekt. Wirbel selbst, also turbulente Strömungen sind sehr erwünscht, da diese eine größere Wärmemenge abführen können als laminare.



Solltest dazuschreiben, dass sie in Kühlern und ggf. Radiatoren erwünscht sind - z.B. in Schläuchen, wo kein Wärmeaustausch stattfindet, würden sie nur unnötig Wiederstand erzeugen


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

@ruyven_macaran

zu 1
meinem system
eheim  300l/h mit 1,4 meter förderhöhe
EK Supreme
10/8 mm schlauch max.1,2m länge insgesammt
Radiator hab ich einen 240er von aqua computer aber noch den wo kupferrohre in schlangenlinien durch die lammelen gehen also sollte der nicht so bremsen wie die neuen mit den dünnen durchflusslamellen


zu 2
Man kann diese reynoldsche Zahl für mehrere sachen verwenden auch für offene systeme z.b. einen fluss und hindernisse im strom und eben auch für rohrleitungen

und je nach art ändert sich eben dieser grenzwert

ob glatt oder nicht glatte oberfläche wird wo anders mit reinberechnet und zwar in die verlusstrechnung und da muss man dann eben die rohroberfläche beachten und je nachdem verwendet man eine andere gleichung für die rohrreibungszahl

und auch bei 100%ig glatten rohren kann es zu turbulenten strömungen kommen da es ja noch die beliebten kohäsions und adhäsionskrafte zwischen den atom gibt und somit auch reibung entsteht

was sich eben ändert durch rauhere rohre sind die verlusste außer es sind mm tiefe krater die dann eben auch sehr starke verwirbelungen verursachen

und wegen dem rohrdurchmesser
es stimmt rein theoritisch würde es bei größeren rohren schneller turbulenter werden aber die viskosität wird standartmäsig in m²/s angegeben also erst ab 1meter würde die stromung schneller turbulenter werden 

aber du musst auch überlegen das sich bei kleineren durchmesser und gleichem volumenstrom die geschwindigkeit quadriert da v=volumenstrom: (d²*pie:4) somit spielt die geschwindigkeit die größere rolle bei der reinoldschen zahl vorrausgesetzt der volumenstrom bleibt gleich

aber schau mal hier die zweite formel ist die für strömungen in rohren
Laminare Strömung ? Wikipedia

also sollte es in einem kühlkreislauf mir einem innenrohrdurchmesser von 8mm ab 52m³/h zu einer tubulenten strömung kommen


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nein. Unterscheide erst einmal High-End und High-Flow. Mit High-End meinte ich eher den technischen Aufwand, der in manchen Kühlern steckt. Die Grenze zwischen High-Flow oder eben nicht, ist eh verschwommen. Es kommt immer auf das Gesamtpaket des Kühlers an - also die Summe aller Einflüsse auf die Strömung.
> 
> Wie gesagt, turbulente Strömungen können eine größere Menge Wärme aufnehmen, der Aufwand in einem CPU-Kühler ist aber recht groß, denn es genügt eben nicht nur, Strudel ins Wasser einzubauen und zudem ist der Bauraum sehr begrenzt.
> 
> ...




Ok danke für die erklärung 
also ist es dem Prozikühler praktisch egal was für eine strömung im restlichen system herrscht da er ja durch die düsen und der allgemeinen konstruktion selber das erzeugt was er braucht


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Jupp. Ruyven hat es bereits geschrieben. Im Großteil des Kreislaufes ist die Strömung aufgrund der Formgebung (Rohre / Schläuche) eh laminar - so fern man jetzt erst mal Grenzschichten und Wandungseigenschaften unbeachtet lässt. So wie die meisten Schlauchanschlüsse aber in den Kühlern verschraubt sind, gibt es unweigerlich Turbulenzen. Die wirklichen turbulenten Strömungen, die durch eine Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit und eine angepasste Struktur im Kühlerboden erzeugt werden, sind aber rein konstruktiver Natur und können höchstwahrscheinlich nicht wirklich beeinflusst werden.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

also ich glaub auch nicht, dass es möglich ist eine turbulenz im Kühler zu erzeugen, die sich negativ auswirkt. Die konstruteure der Kühler machen ja auch Tests und simulationen vorher. Somit wird eine handelsübliche WaKü Pumpe keinen negativen effekt erzeugen können. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die konstruktionen nämlich durch CFD optimiert wurden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jupp. Ruyven hat es bereits geschrieben. Im Großteil des Kreislaufes ist die Strömung aufgrund der Formgebung (Rohre / Schläuche) eh laminar - so fern man jetzt erst mal Grenzschichten und Wandungseigenschaften unbeachtet lässt. So wie die meisten Schlauchanschlüsse aber in den Kühlern verschraubt sind, gibt es unweigerlich Turbulenzen. Die wirklichen turbulenten Strömungen, die durch eine Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit und eine angepasste Struktur im Kühlerboden erzeugt werden, sind aber rein konstruktiver Natur und können höchstwahrscheinlich nicht wirklich beeinflusst werden.



nö ich glaube jetzt nachdem ich das so berechnet habe das es eher eine turbulente strömung hat warum siehe antwort auf ruyven sein post


----------



## Heng (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Hehe das hört sich hier schwer nach Strömungslehre im Maschbaustudium an.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Heng schrieb:


> Hehe das hört sich hier schwer nach Strömungslehre im Maschbaustudium an.



hehe zwar nicht gleich Studium aber Maschinenbautechnikerschule (Kraft- und Arbeitsmaschinen)


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Ich kann dir gerade nicht ganz folgen, warum du pauschal für einen kompletten Kreislauf mit einer Rechnung beweisen möchtest, dass eine turbulente Strömung vorliegt. Du kannst zwar mit der Reynolds-Zahl eine turbulente Strömung berechnen, die durchströmten Längen der Schläuche sind aber so gering, dass ich mir das nur schwerlich vorstellen kann. In einem Kreislauf wechseln die Bedingungen der Strömung einfach zu schnell.

Ich rechne gerade ein wenig...

falsch ist
-> die dynamische Viskosität (*v*) von Wasser ist bei 20°C und 1bar 1,002*10^-3 m²/s und nicht 1,01*10hoch-6 m²/s
-> Re kritisch (Rohr) ~1200 und nicht 2320  (2320 gilt z.B. für überströmte Platten)

Kenndaten
-> deine Pumpe fördert 300 l/h oder 8,3*10^-5 m³/s
-> Schlauchinnendurchmesser ist (*d*) 0,008m
-> Es ergibt sich eine mittlere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von (*c*) ~1,66 m/s

für Rohrstdrömungen gilt
-> Re=(*c***d*)/*v*           => Re=13,25          ...Re kritisch (Rohr)=1200

Mit den ermittelten Daten komme nicht mal annähernd in den Bereich einer turbulenten Strömung. Was zumindest für gerade Schlauchabschnitte gilt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

ich will hallt nur wissen ob dieses high flow zeugs wirklich wahr ist oder nicht und eben mal nachrechnen ob nicht auch in einem normalen system turbulente strömung herrscht

Zur Reynoldszahl 2320 siehe Wikipedia zweite formel

Laminare Strömung ? Wikipedia

wobei ich grad seh wenn man wieder hier schaut sollens 1200 sein 

Reynolds-Zahl ? Wikipedia


und bei der viskosität vertauscht du etwas schau mal auf die einheiten du nimmst die dynamische viskosität und tust sie in eine gleichung wo eine kinematische viskosität rein muss

siehe SI-einheiten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viskosität#SI-Einheit
also musst du die dynamische viskosität durch die dichte nehmen also 1,002*10^-3 kg/m*s : 1000 kg/m³ = 1,003*10^-6 m²/s



aber ich merk schon allein an der reynolds zahl wo anscheinend nicht klar ist was der grenzwert ist kann man auch wieder nur raten 

wie gesagt ich hab jetzt bei der berechnung die aus meinen unterrichtsunterlagen bekommen werte genommen wie eben die reynoldszahl was jetzt 100%ig der richtige wert ist kann man wohl selbst wählen oder raten


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Irgendwo liegt jetzt wohl der Hase im Pfeffer. Wenn ich die Viskosität ändere, komme ich auf Re~13000, was mir sehr hoch erscheint. Ich muss auch noch mal genau nachsehen. Die jetzige Nachrechnung in ein paar Minuten hat auf jeden Fall Fehler im Ansatz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> und auch bei 100%ig glatten rohren kann es zu turbulenten strömungen kommen da es ja noch die beliebten kohäsions und adhäsionskrafte zwischen den atom gibt und somit auch reibung entsteht



"100% glatt" ist nicht das gleiche wie keine Randreibung 
Wie führt Reibung zwischen den Atomen der Flüssigkeit zu Verwirbelungen, sollte die nicht eher gegenteiligen Effekt haben?

Ansonsten ist mir schon klar, dass es in einem realen Rohr immer Reibung am Rand gibt - und deren Größe (=der Abbremsung der äußersten Wasserschichten =der Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede im Medium ~Verwirbelung) sollte imho direkt in Reynolds mit einführen.
(Bei Körpern im Wasser rechnet man sie in den ""Durchmesser"" mit ein - hier auch?)



> aber du musst auch überlegen das sich bei kleineren durchmesser und gleichem volumenstrom die geschwindigkeit quadriert da v=volumenstrom:



Ah - okay. Im Eingangspost stand v=Geschwindigkeit und so kenn ich das von nicht Rohr-Umgebungen auch.
Wenn man mit dem Strom arbeitet, macht es eher Sinn.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich will hallt nur wissen ob dieses high flow zeugs wirklich wahr ist oder nicht und eben mal nachrechnen ob nicht auch in einem normalen system turbulente strömung herrscht



Dazu müsstest du zu allererst mal die Strömung in den Kühlern, nicht in den Schläuchen betrachten 
Eine Rolle spielt aber auch die Stärke der Verwirbelungen und im allgemeinen glaube ich auch nicht, dass man ohne Berücksichtigung von Massenträgheit die Grenzschichtausbildung in einem Wasserkühlung mit seinen häufigen Richtungsänderungen, aufprallen,... berechnen kann.
Ist halt doch sehr komplexe Geometrie.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

@klutten

doch das kann schon stimmen 
du musst bedenken das dies nur bei realen 300l/h sind, was aber eben allein schon durch den  prozessorkühler weit drunter liegt

was haben denn die leute hier im forum mit einem durchflusssensor in ihrer wasserkühlung für ne durchflussmenge ?

@ruyven

v ist immernoch geschwindigkeit aber diese errechnet sich eben aus volumenstrom : querschnittsfläche vom rohr


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

Mit meiner Aquatream XT Ultra habe ich einen Durchfluss um die 110l/h.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## tollhouse (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ist die Strömung Turbulent oder Laminar im Kühlkreislauf*

heißt high-flow eigentlich nicht, dass eine Art Düsensystem im Kühler vorhanden ist, wo das Wasser mit mehr Geschwindigkeit durchströmt...??? und so mehr Wärme mit nimmt. Meines Wissens ist das gerade im High-End Bereich zu finden und sogenannte MainStream WaKü's eher nur mit vergrößerter Öberfläche arbeiten, Umstörmung...


----------

